# Need Help/Info - Hawthorne



## homer2210 (Aug 15, 2007)

I found this bike in the garbage that someone was throwing away, it looked old and pretty cool, so I grabbed it. I tried looking online for info on this model and cannot find anything, I cannot even find a serial # on the bike. So far I know it is a
Hawthorne and I think built between 1940-1950
Tire Size:
Female
Original paint
Seat condition: 10/10
Paint Condition: 8/10
Extras: Front Light/Horntank/Rear Rack.


Basically I am looking to find out the model/year/value of this bike, if anyone can help me please email me cvanhoeck@banyanol.net

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070008.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070013.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070009.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070011.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070012.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb195/homer2210/p8070010.jpg


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow,nice find...looks like an old Rollfast to me. Possibly mid to late 50`s???
What kind of tires are on it? Headlight looks like new too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree, mid to late '50s. definitely worth rescuing. Somewhere thereabout Rollfast and Cleveland Welding merged, but probably one of them.
Scott


----------



## homer2210 (Aug 16, 2007)

It has wards tires on it, everything seems to be original. It has a light and a horn. How does the horn and light work? D batteries? The inside of the horn where batteries go, is rusty, but the iside the horn is mint, I tried putting D batteries in but it did not work, the horn must be broke.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 16, 2007)

they get crusty inside them. just keep playing with it it will probably start working. it should have an adjuster screw play with that. hold the button down and turn the screw counter clockwise first.
Scott


----------



## ballooman (Aug 19, 2007)

*horn*

 ok guys dont think Ive flipped but I swear by all that is holy this works first use your volt ohm meter and make sure you have good voltage to the horn you will probably have to clean up the grounds anr conection for the horn next take lighter fluid and pour a liberal dose into the front of the horn case and swirl it around then start playing around with the button and the tone adjuster whil holding the button down it should start working


----------

